# MIA Cherry Shrimp - Escape artists?



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

When I got my 3 gallon tank set up, I had 1 cory (now long gaone dead), 3 neons, and 1 cherry shrimp. I have noticed I haven't seen him out all week. I did a water change and never found him anywhere in my tank. I even took out my cave decor out and shook out the gravel with hopes to finding him inside. No luck. 

Is it possible cherry shrimp are "escape artists"? I don't see him anywhere behind the dresser on the floor, inside my canister filter or outside the tank area. I doubt they bury themselves in the gravel. Or I may have accidently sucked him up with a gravel vac while doing a water change last week or so and didn't noticed it. 

Either way, looks like I'm in the market for another shrimp or two. Saw a cool looking blue shrimp on aquabid... :idea:


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I've had shrimp jump a tank before. Never found their bodies until later...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice! I'll probably find find the body when I least expect to find him. LOL!


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

two of my three amano shrimp jumped out of the aquarium, I found them after a week of missing them all fried up under the table. So yeah, you might find the shrimp, but you could have just as easily sucked it up. Cherry shrimp are tiny.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

When I do water changes, most times I watch where he swims away to. He was about 5/8" long last I saw him. Wouldn't surprise me if he was accidently buried than being sucked up by my vac. Oh well, at least he got a decent burial. Seriously, I even went as far as stirring the gravel hoping to find him underneath. No luck. Most likely he jumped out thru a small opening by heater cord slot. 

Then again, it's possible my cat found the carcass on the floor and made a lil snack out of him. Who knows...


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I have to be very careful when I use my gravel vac on my cherry shrimp tank. Before I pour the bucket out, I usually find one or two that accidentally got sucked up.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

That's a good possibility of what may have happened to my shrimp too.


----------

